# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Dream Signs and Recall >  >  StaySharps dream recall guide (Tag-book method)

## StaySharp

*What this is:*

  Let's start with a small introduction. Several weeks ago I had the random idea to try and write tags down in a book beside my bed to see if I could remember more dreams and/or in better detail. And the result was pretty clear, under certain circumstances I had twice the amount of recalled dreams a night, so much I even dare to say I had a few nights in which I really remember every single dream I had. Since then I used it regularly and gave it a lot of thought. And this method is what this thread is about, after this short version I'm going to explain it in detail of course.


*The Method:*

You need 3 things somewhat close to your bed to get this started:

Something to write on (preferably a small book, so you can easily take it with you)
Something to write with, like a simple pen
A source of light, preferably very dim, but bright enough to read and write

Every time you wake up you write down a few tags for all the dreams you currently remember, and then go back to sleep immediately, which is if you’re not getting up of course. Try not to bother yourself with the dreams too much but rather let them come back to you with all details at a later time while looking at the tags again.
  Everyone wakes up several times during the night, but since we usually just fall right back into sleep we don’t take notice of waking up at all. The regular waking up can easily be used to write the tags down each time you wake up. If you have trouble using this to write down the tags try to get used to writing down tags every time you wake up. Chances are you’ll start writing them down in the middle of the night pretty fast.
  When you are done with sleeping start to write down the full dreams you should now be able to remember by the tags.


  The idea behind this is that often you don’t fully forget something, but you can’t remember it sometimes if you have no means of knowing what it is you try to remember. You forget the dreams you had during the night unless something certain reminds you and lets your brain search for something specific, and that’s where the tags come in, allowing you to do just that.


*The right tags:*

Picking the right tags is of course very important, and I recommend you to take at least 3 tags per dream unless one of the tags is very specific. Pretty much everything can be put into the tags, the location, a special person, something that happened, it just has to be something specific you can imagine in your mind, and which can be written in single words. The best tags are things directly generated by the dream, like odd words or things that fall completely out of the norm. In case of doubt you should make a few experiments with yourself to see which kind of tag works best for you in order to remember something.


*Circumstances:*

How effective this method is depends a lot on yourself and the circumstances you sleep in.


  Generally beneficial circumstances:
  + You wake up a lot during the night
  + You fall easily asleep again after waking up
  + Your memory works a lot with tags

  Generally detrimental circumstances:
- You have to get up at a certain time, or are forced into a specific schedule
  - You have a loud alarm (the shock often makes you forget dreams immediately)
  - You don’t remember any dreams in the first place


Those are the circumstances I observed or know to have the biggest impact on the efficiency of this method. Of course this is to be taken with a grain of salt as you might still get great results under bad circumstances, and vice versa. As you see above though you need to have a certain level of recall for this method to work, which is because it enhances only your existent recall rather than adding to it. If you have no proper recall at all this absolutely isn’t the method to start with.


  Pros:
  + Will likely drastically improve the amount of recalled dreams
  + Can improve the quality of dream recall
  + Waking up during the night can be used for WBTBs or other dream related experiments
  + Raises your awareness during the night, giving you a slightly better chance at lucids
  + Doesn’t require a lot of time or work
  + The recall might gradually improve itself, with effects to be felt even when canceling the method

  Cons:
  - Sometimes it might be harder to fall asleep after writing tags
  - Dedication might be necessary to force yourself to write down the tags in the night
  - May collide with DEILD


  That should be everything I know about this for now, if any questions remain just ask, and if you decide to try this method please share your experiences.


 On a side note I also shall refer to 2 of my posts with 15 and even 17 dreams in one night, which was only possible for me due to using this method.

15 Dreams in one night
17 Dreams in one night

----------


## enak101

This sounds really cool but I don't think I would be able to do this attempting DEILD. Maybe one day!

----------


## StaySharp

> This sounds really cool but I don't think I would be able to do this attempting DEILD. Maybe one day!



Hm, you're right, I added it to the list of Cons. In case you're DEILDing I would try to switch back and forth between the two, one time when you wake up try to DEILD, then the other write tags. But if like you say you're trying to master DEILD in the first place, mastering one thing at a time might be better.
I tried DEILD for myself and always had the same problem as during WILDs, but I will surely resume trying it one day. Thanks for bringing it up.

----------


## enak101

That's a good idea. I'll focus on DEILD for now but once I wake up several times a night, a few of those I could write tags. I might try it out once DEILD starts working.

----------


## plabebob

This is incredible thank you so much!

I had pretty good recall - at least one per night, & then someone suggested to me that I'd gain more vivid recall by lying with my eyes shut & recapping the dream. I started doing that & instead of remembering anything I just fell asleep & went down to 0 on some nights. I kind of got stuck in it & found it hard to get my natural recall ability back. I think this method could save me! I'm going to try it tonight & if it works you, sir, will be getting a cyber cuddle.

----------


## Brunom50

Hi. I got to say thanks because that is a really good metod. You can still remember your dreams vut you dont have to be awake in the middle of the night for manytime to write them in your dream journal.  I try that yesterday and in the morning after 4 hours of my waking time i could still remember my dream by looking at the tags and write almost two pages in my dream journal. And it was not a very vivid dream.

----------


## enak101

This thread sort of died but I just wanted to revive it and say I'm going to start doing this to boost my recall.

I'm sort of confused, are you meant to have natural awakenings like DEILD or use an alarm. Or either?

----------


## StaySharp

> This thread sort of died but I just wanted to revive it and say I'm going to start doing this to boost my recall.



Well I made the big Dream Recall Compendium, which is why I rather bother updating that one than this one, also I don't really come up with new ideas for this. More feedback is always appreciated though, so thanks for bringing this topic up again.





> I'm sort of confused, are you meant to have natural awakenings like DEILD or use an alarm. Or either?



Both, natural awakening is usually better though.

----------


## enak101

Oh yeah, I did see that thread, which was great lol.

Okay, I can try and focus on waking up after dreams and such as well as setting an alarm for WBTB. That should work fine.

----------


## DeathBreath

I'm going to try this from now on. I'm a bit skeptical because I'm naturally a forgetful person anyway.
Usually, I'll just write down the dream in it's entirety and throw these _tags_ on the bottom so that I can find dreamsigns or recurring themes.
Instead, I'm going to focus on just writing down tags. Perhaps a little bit of the details from the dream that stick out to me. [ie: conversations, theme, dramatic feelings]

I'll let you know what happens! I've only recently started putting an effort into lucid dreaming [happens on 'accident' for the most part], so I'm really hoping this method works out for me. 
The problem I think I might find while using the tag-book method is that I'll forget an entire part of the dream. I tend to have very LONG dreams, lucid or non-lucid, that last for an hour or two [dream time]. I have a sequential memory type though, so I'll do my best to work from that when writing tags.

Anyway, this got wayyyy too long. *In short,* I'm going to start using the tag-book method because it seems faster. With my current method, I tend to  stay up for too long writing, then it becomes quite difficult to fall back asleep. I use my laptop as my Dream Journal, so the naturally luminous screen is a bit detrimental, even with the dimmer. Do you think that's the issue? Just last night, it took about an hour until I could fall back asleep.

*THANKS FOR POSTING THIS METHOD.* And _yes_, I've read the Recall Compendium. Amazing thread and I've rewritten it a lot of parts into this sort of 'self-guide' that I've been writing for myself.

----------


## StaySharp

> I'm going to try this from now on. I'm a bit skeptical because I'm naturally a forgetful person anyway.
> Usually, I'll just write down the dream in it's entirety and throw these _tags_ on the bottom so that I can find dreamsigns or recurring themes.
> Instead, I'm going to focus on just writing down tags. Perhaps a little bit of the details from the dream that stick out to me. [ie: conversations, theme, dramatic feelings]
> 
> [...]
> 
> *THANKS FOR POSTING THIS METHOD.* And _yes_, I've read the Recall Compendium. Amazing thread and I've rewritten it a lot of parts into this sort of 'self-guide' that I've been writing for myself.



Thanks for this feedback, I'll be waiting to hear how it goes then, hope you have success  :smiley: 
As for the screen, staying in front of a somewhat bright screen definitely doesn't help, but I did it once as well, it really depends on whether it can keep you from falling asleep or not.
By the way, how exactly did you rewrite the guide for yourself, maybe something I could learn something from myself?

----------


## Ctharlhie

Having used this I can see how your dream recall record is so monstrously high. Last night I recalled 10 dreams ranging from fragments to full recall - including 4 LDs (1 DEILD, 1 semi-lucid) and I think a factor in the LDs was the multiple nighttime awakenings this technique requires, making it the perfect companion for MILD. I'm thinking of getting one of those pens with a small light on them to make midnight DJ tagging even easier.

----------


## StaySharp

> Having used this I can see how your dream recall record is so monstrously high. Last night I recalled 10 dreams ranging from fragments to full recall - including 4 LDs (1 DEILD, 1 semi-lucid) and I think a factor in the LDs was the multiple nighttime awakenings this technique requires, making it the perfect companion for MILD. I'm thinking of getting one of those pens with a small light on them to make midnight DJ tagging even easier.



I probably should get me such a pen as well, so far I think that I'm unconsciously waiting for conditions where I can see enough to write properly, should I wake up earlier though I just use my handy for light which is always close due to me using sleep tracking whenever I sleep or take a nap.

----------


## Sensei

About DEILD. I think that you normally can tell when a DEILD fails. *If you know that it is failed, then do this tech.* That should give you a better chance at a WILD or DILD than just laying and going back to sleep would when you know that the DEILD is through. Honestly I don't know my record for dreams recalled. It is hard with the dream incubation system I use to get back into dreams. 

-I think that anyone can wake up all the time at night if their recall is high enough, or using mantras. I use both as back ups to eachother.  :tongue2: 
-I think that if you wake up like so^ it is easier to go back to sleep. confidence! and waking up naturally makes it easier to fall back to sleep. alarms are the devils handiwork. haha
-I use a tag system in my head, but it is similar to this. I wake up, tag the dreams, back to sleep. When I wake up I pull the tags out and viola! dreams! The dream incubation that I do also increases amount remembered because they all at least have the same theme even if they aren't the same exact.

----------


## StaySharp

Interesting feedback, thanks for sharing! I'm currently able to do neither WILD nor DEILD though I'm still getting closer, my first WILD could be just days away. So far I don't use specific dream incubation techniques, just some visualization before sleeping, but I think it's about time I start with incubation as well.

----------


## quietness

I use this almost every time but didn't know it's mentioned here (or maybe I came across this post last year and completely forgot where I got the technique I was using o.O ). I remember the entire dream by looking at the tags when I fully wake up in the morning, but sometimes, I fail to write it down within the day (especially during busy days), and eventually I forget it. 

Still haven't tried using it with LD techniques though. Had to go back to basics (dream recall) after a long 'vacation.'

----------


## 1stdreamer

I'm going to report back on this in several weeks!

----------


## StaySharp

> I'm going to report back on this in several weeks!



Looking forward to your results  :smiley:

----------


## EbbTide000

Your *pen light idea* excites me. Am gunna get one. It will make *dream tagging* possible for me.

I put "pen lights write in the dark" into Google.  They are about $20. Below is som info.

***

Write in the dark with The Light Writer LED pen!The Light Writer*LED pen*allows the user to read or write in the dark. 

This is a premium pen, manufactured to the highest quality standards. The metal barrel and quality LED provide an attractive appearance that works in the boardroom as well as at home.The LED pen with a 100 usesWe'll, we have not quite documented 100 different uses yet, but we are working on it. 

Here are some of the most popular users of the pens,

Pilots
*Dreamers*
Astronomers
Fire and 
Policemen
Ships captains
Military personal
Movie reviewers/directors

The pens are also popular with developers of computer-based animations and design. 

They have been ordered by the staff at Sony and Jim Henson Studios and were even ordered and shipped to New Zealand for use during the making of the*Lord of the Ringsmovie.

***

Here is a site where lots of folk (12) talk about the pro's and con's of a pen that writes in the dark.

***

The Pilots Pen Review

***

The fifth post (Greg) says he got a different pen for a fraction of the price ($20) but the link don't open. Maybe cos its over 4 years old.

I will shop around.

Thanx Ctharlhie for telling me about "pens that write in the dark" for "dream tagging

"QUOTE=Ctharlhie;2038928]

Having used this I can see how your dream recall record is so monstrously high. Last night I recalled 10 dreams ranging from fragments to full recall - including 4 LDs (1 DEILD, 1 semi-lucid) and I think a factor in the LDs was the multiple nighttime awakenings this technique requires, making it the perfect companion for MILD. 

*I'm thinking of getting one of those pens with a small light on them  to make midnight DJ tagging even easier*.[/QUOTE]

----------


## StaySharp

I also now got myself an light pen, it has an LED that can be directed at where I'm writing. Just the fact that I can write again in the dark really got my recall up again.

----------


## 1stdreamer

I didn't forget by the way, I was just procrastinating.

----------


## StaySharp

> I didn't forget by the way, I was just procrastinating.



Didn't expect this after so many months  :Cheeky: 
But I'm of course still up for any feedback I can get, and I know procrasting and/or lack of time all too well...

----------


## 1stdreamer

Nice! I stopped recording for several weeks out of laziness, remembering maybe 2 dreams a week. Within a week of constantly following this I broke my 2 month dry spell _and_ started remembering at least 2 dreams a night, sometimes remembering more dreams in the middle of my day.

----------


## StaySharp

Well, that's some progress  :smiley: 
I'm still bothered by my work but since I put the tag book right beside my bed, up on a small board I'm having more dreams again as well.

----------


## 1stdreamer

I did this a long time ago and now I don't remember from procrastinating so long. Whoops.

----------

